
DataSpii: Data leak via browser extensions - _-_T_-_
https://securitywithsam.com/2019/07/dataspii-leak-via-browser-extensions/
======
dang
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468986)

